# Lost 90L grey dry bag lost on road between wastewater + rimrock



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

running westwater tomorrow will look for ya !


----------



## RebeccaLouzan (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank you Ric!!!!


----------



## RebeccaLouzan (Nov 3, 2015)

We found it! Thank you, you all rock!!!


----------

